# Forum Argomenti di discussione IVA - Intrastat - SPESOMETRO - San Marino  Autorizzazione a compiere operazioni intracomunitarie

## dott.mamo

Il Provvedimento del Direttore dell'Agenzia delle Entrate del 29/12/2010 interviene in merito alla nuova procedura di autorizzazione a compiere operazioni intracomunitarie.
Se non ho capito male, un soggetto già operativo prima del maggio 2010 che non ha mai compiuto operazioni intracomunitarie ma che potrebbe farlo in futuro, deve presentare istanza tramite i consueti modelli AA7/AA9.
Chi invece ha effettuato operazioni nel 2009 o nel 2010 presentando almeno un modello Intrastat è già inserito automaticamente nell'elenco dei soggetti abilitati? 
In buona sostanza, l'istanza la devono fare:
- le nuove partite iva;
- le partite iva post maggio 2010 se non hanno inviato Intrastat nel secondo semestre 2010;
- le partite iva ante maggio 2010 solo se prima non hanno mai inviato Intrastat. 
E' corretto?

----------


## PRANGIUSC

> Il Provvedimento del Direttore dell'Agenzia delle Entrate del 29/12/2010 interviene in merito alla nuova procedura di autorizzazione a compiere operazioni intracomunitarie.
> Se non ho capito male, un soggetto già operativo prima del maggio 2010 che non ha mai compiuto operazioni intracomunitarie ma che potrebbe farlo in futuro, deve presentare istanza tramite i consueti modelli AA7/AA9.
> Chi invece ha effettuato operazioni nel 2009 o nel 2010 presentando almeno un modello Intrastat è già inserito automaticamente nell'elenco dei soggetti abilitati? 
> In buona sostanza, l'istanza la devono fare:
> - le nuove partite iva;
> - le partite iva post maggio 2010 se non hanno inviato Intrastat nel secondo semestre 2010;
> - le partite iva ante maggio 2010 solo se prima non hanno mai inviato Intrastat. 
> E' corretto?

  Anche a me pare così. Se imparassero ad essere un pò più chiari saremmo tutti un pò più felici.

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Salve, 
l'unica categoria di contribuenti che entra automaticamente nel VIES (anagrafe delle partite IVA comunitarie) è quella di coloro che hanno rispettato congiuntamente le due condizioni di seguito riportate: 
a) hanno presentato nei periodi d'imposta 2009 e 2010 dei modelli INTRASTAT sia con riferimento ai beni sia con riferimento ai servizi; 
b) che abbiano presentato la dichiarazione IVA riferita al 2009. 
Tutti gli altri devono comunicare all'Agenzia delle Entrate, con dichiarazione in forma libera, la volontà di compiere operazioni comunitarie. 
Saluti

----------


## La matta

> Salve, 
> l'unica categoria di contribuenti che entra automaticamente nel VIES (anagrafe delle partite IVA comunitarie) è quella di coloro che hanno rispettato congiuntamente le due condizioni di seguito riportate: 
> a) hanno presentato nei periodi d'imposta 2009 e 2010 dei modelli INTRASTAT sia con riferimento ai beni sia con riferimento ai servizi; 
> b) che abbiano presentato la dichiarazione IVA riferita al 2009. 
> Tutti gli altri devono comunicare all'Agenzia delle Entrate, con dichiarazione in forma libera, la volontà di compiere operazioni comunitarie. 
> Saluti

  Ecco, purtroppo la chiarezza è assente dai provvedimenti ministeriali, come al solito.
Il provvedimento recita testualmente:  _4.1. Entro la data del 28 febbraio 2011, dallarchivio dei soggetti autorizzati alle operazioni intracomunitarie sono esclusi coloro che hanno presentato la dichiarazione di inizio attività ai fini IVA prima del 31 maggio 2010 e che non abbiano presentato elenchi riepilogativi delle cessioni di beni, delle prestazioni di servizi e degli acquisti intracomunitari di beni e servizi negli anni 2009 e 2010, o che pur avendoli presentati non abbiano adempiuto agli obblighi dichiarativi IVA per il 2009._ 
Ora, gli elenchi citati non sono separati da una "o" ma da virgole ed "e". Ad una prima lettura, sembrerebbe che tutti e quattro i tipi di comunicazione debbano essere stati presentati, unitamente all'adempimento degli obblighi dichiarativi iva, per poter rimanere nel VIES senza ulteriori obblighi.
O sono più realista del re?

----------


## ergo3

> Salve, 
> l'unica categoria di contribuenti che entra automaticamente nel VIES (anagrafe delle partite IVA comunitarie) è quella di coloro che hanno rispettato congiuntamente le due condizioni di seguito riportate: 
> a) hanno presentato nei periodi d'imposta 2009 e 2010 dei modelli INTRASTAT sia con riferimento ai beni sia con riferimento ai servizi; 
> b) che abbiano presentato la dichiarazione IVA riferita al 2009. 
> Tutti gli altri devono comunicare all'Agenzia delle Entrate, con dichiarazione in forma libera, la volontà di compiere operazioni comunitarie. 
> Saluti

  *Un contribuente minimo è esonerato dalla presentazione della dichiarazione IVA. 
NEl caso in cui abbia per il 2009 e 2010 presentato elenchi riepilogativi, dovrebbe essere escluso dal VIES?*
Il dubbio è che la circolare, escludendo coloro che o che "pur avendoli presentati non abbiano adempiuto agli obblighi dichiarativi IVA per il 2009", voglia escludere coloro che abbiano OMESSO, essendone obbligati, la presentazione della dichirarazione IVA 2009.  *Presentare una richiesta all'ADE costa relativamente poco. Ciò che rende perplessi è se in questo caso si venga TEMPORANEAMENTE (30gg dall'istanza) esclusi dall'elenco.Che ne pensate?*  *In ultimo, se oggi un soggetto del genere risultasse incluso nel VIES, potrà ancora svolgere operazioni INTRA?*  *LEGITTIMO é ANCHE IL DUBBIO DE "LA MATTA".*

----------


## L'italiano

Giusto per intorbidire ancora di più le acque: 
Se intendo compiere solo acquisti/cessioni di servizi e non di beni allora non devo richiedere l'autorizzazione preventiva, giusto?
Ma in tal caso se non ho presentato modelli Intra nel 2009 e (o era "_o_"?  :Confused:  ) nel 2010 allora sarò ingiustamente depennato dal VIES.
Giusto anche questo?  :Confused:

----------


## Niccolò

> Ecco, purtroppo la chiarezza è assente dai provvedimenti ministeriali, come al solito.
> Il provvedimento recita testualmente:  _4.1. Entro la data del 28 febbraio 2011, dallarchivio dei soggetti autorizzati alle operazioni intracomunitarie sono esclusi coloro che hanno presentato la dichiarazione di inizio attività ai fini IVA prima del 31 maggio 2010 e che non abbiano presentato elenchi riepilogativi delle cessioni di beni, delle prestazioni di servizi e degli acquisti intracomunitari di beni e servizi negli anni 2009 e 2010, o che pur avendoli presentati non abbiano adempiuto agli obblighi dichiarativi IVA per il 2009._ 
> Ora, gli elenchi citati non sono separati da una "o" ma da virgole ed "e". Ad una prima lettura, sembrerebbe che tutti e quattro i tipi di comunicazione debbano essere stati presentati, unitamente all'adempimento degli obblighi dichiarativi iva, per poter rimanere nel VIES senza ulteriori obblighi.
> O sono più realista del re?

  La norma non è chiara, ma l'italiano sì: "...e che non abbiano presentato elenchi riepilogativi delle cessioni di beni, delle prestazioni di servizi e degli acquisti intracomunitari di beni e servizi negli anni 2009 e 2010...". Tutti e 4 i casi per due anni. 
Credo sia un errore, anche perchè mi chiedo quante siano le realtà che contemporaneamente cedono beni e prestano servizi verso l'estero.

----------


## La matta

Penso che il problema della presentazione della dichiarazione iva per i minimi sia superato dal fatto che i minimi non hanno tale obbligo.
Non avendo l'obbligo, non devono adempiervi. 
Per il resto, come al solito, è auspicabile un chiarimento da parte dell'Ade, magari un po' prima del 28 gennaio  :Big Grin:

----------


## Enrico Larocca

Se il contribuente è legittimamente esonerato dalla dichiarazione IVA, la stessa non può essere causa di esclusione da VIES, fermo restando il rispetto dell'altra condizione posta dal provvedimento direttoriale. 
Saluti

----------


## La matta

Il dubbio dell'ultima ora: poichè il provvedimento dell'Ade recita _"operazioni di cui al titolo II capo II del decreto legge 30 agosto 1993, n. 331"_, essendo stata abrogata dal 2010 quella parte dell'art.40 (4 bis) che si riferiva alle manipolazioni, le operazioni che potranno effettuarsi solo previa manifestazione di volontà dovrebbero essere solo gli acquisti e le vendite, non già i servizi, vero?  :Embarrassment:

----------


## La matta

Però, mentre il provvedimento dava come destinatario un ufficio dell'Ade, qui si parla di ufficio competente...

----------


## Niccolò

> Però, mentre il provvedimento dava come destinatario un ufficio dell'Ade, qui si parla di ufficio competente...

  Mi immagino il caos che dev'esserci stato in questo mese. Uno grande studio con clienti sparsi per l'Italia, dubito che si sia recato in ogni ufficio competente; avrà fatto il pacco con tutte le istanze e l'ha portato nell'ufficio più vicino. Chissà poi il tempo che ci vorrà per smistare le pratiche ad ogni ufficio compentente  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## La matta

> Mi immagino il caos che dev'esserci stato in questo mese. Uno grande studio con clienti sparsi per l'Italia, dubito che si sia recato in ogni ufficio competente; avrà fatto il pacco con tutte le istanze e l'ha portato nell'ufficio più vicino. Chissà poi il tempo che ci vorrà per smistare le pratiche ad ogni ufficio compentente

  Stamane la mia collega è andata all'Ade, ma le hanno accettato solo le lettere _competenti_. Le altre, dovremo spedirle in giro per l'Italia, perchè dicono che sì, il provvedimento diceva una cosa, ma poi ci sono state ulteriori precisazioni, e quindi....

----------


## dani67

Io ne ho consegnate ieri 15, ma non c'è stato alcun controllo sulla competenza.

----------


## LANNA

Non si possono presentare le istanze "in via preventiva", cioè al momento non opero e non ho operato con paesi UE, ma non voglio essere cancellata dal VIES, pensavo di presentare comunque l'istanza. 
Oggi il chiarimento, non si può fare, perchè in seguito ai controlli l'istanza sarà rigettata, quindi si chiederà l'iscrizione al VIES solo all'occorrenza.
Meno male che finalmente l'anno detto, già immaginavo l'AdE sommersa dalle richieste da controllare.

----------


## Niccolò

> Non si possono presentare le istanze "in via preventiva", cioè al momento non opero e non ho operato con paesi UE, ma non voglio essere cancellata dal VIES, pensavo di presentare comunque l'istanza. 
> Oggi il chiarimento, non si può fare, perchè in seguito ai controlli l'istanza sarà rigettata, quindi si chiederà l'iscrizione al VIES solo all'occorrenza.
> Meno male che finalmente l'anno detto, già immaginavo l'AdE sommersa dalle richieste da controllare.

   :Confused:  
Ma questa chi l'ha detta? Un'istanza è per forza preventiva, altrimenti come la compilo? "Un mese fa ho comprato un'auto in Francia, autorizzami".

----------


## dani67

Sì, ma l'iscrizione "all'occorrenza" avrebbe senso se la risposta fosse immediata e non dovessero passare 30 giorni per ottenere l'autorizzazione.

----------


## dott.mamo

Oppure: "sto per comprare merce che esiste solo in Francia come disponibilità immediata, ah no aspetta che non posso comprare, fermo la produzione per 30 gg."

----------


## Niccolò

> Sì, ma l'iscrizione "all'occorrenza" avrebbe senso se la risposta fosse immediata e non dovessero passare 30 giorni per ottenere l'autorizzazione.

   

> Oppure: "sto per comprare merce che esiste solo in Francia come disponibilità immediata, ah no aspetta che non posso comprare, fermo la produzione per 30 gg."

  Dubito che qualcuno effettuerà verifiche preventive, visto che non credo sia chiaro quali motivi possono portare al rifiuto dell'istanza  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## dott.mamo

Uno deve essere libero di operare con chi vuole, per cui l'istanza preventia ha senso ed è anzi necessaria per svolgere la propria attività.
Cosa facciamo, ostacoliamo il mercato unico addirittura impedendo ad un operatore di prevedere operazioni Intra? 
Sono nel mercato unico e mi pare naturale che possano esserci operazioni Intra.

----------


## ergo3

I chiarimenti dati con il comunicato stampa chiariscono un benemerito nulla.
Ricapitolando:  
1) se il 1^ febbraio risulto iscritto nel VIES (ero in dubbio perchè contribuente minimo che ha presentato SOLO elenco acquisto beni nel 2009 e 2010 ma non dichiarazione iva nel 2009 perchè esentato) allora tutt'apposto. Sono incluso automaticamente a partire dal 28/2.
2) Se invece il provvedimento voleva dire proprio che avrei dovuto presentare tutti i quattro titpi di elenchi intrastat, ed allora sarò cancellato dal VIES a partire dal 1^ febbraio e dovrò rpesentare l'istanza ED ATTENDERE 30 Giorni!
3) nel caso in cui fossi stato estremamente pignolo tanto da presentare lo stesso l'istanza il giorno 29/1, dovrò COMUNQUE ATTENDERE 30 giorni nel caso in cui non mi fossero riconosciuti i requisiti, in quanto comunque mi avranno cancellato nel frattempo dal VIES). 
Non era più semplice dire: Tutti coloro che al 1^ febbraio 2011 non risulteranno iscritti nel VIES, nel caso in cui volessero porre operazioni INTRA, dovranno presentare ISTANZA all'ufficio il quale, nei 30 giorni successivi, esaminerà le domande. A partire dal 1^ marzo, nel caso in cui ne ricorressero i presupposti, avverrà comunque automaticamente la relativa iscrizione al VIES.  
E INVECE NO! I REQUISITI PER LSCRIZIONE AUTOMATICA NON SONO STATI ANCORA ULTERIORMENTE CHIARITI.

----------


## ergo3

> Sono nel mercato unico e mi pare naturale che possano esserci operazioni Intra.

  BRAVO! Tanto ci voleva?

----------


## LANNA

> Ma questa chi l'ha detta? Un'istanza è per forza preventiva, altrimenti come la compilo? "Un mese fa ho comprato un'auto in Francia, autorizzami".

  Vies, all?appello solo operatori Ue. Indietro le richieste immotivate FiscoOggi

----------


## ergo3

SPERO CHE QUALCUNO PRESENTE FISICAMENTE O VIRTUALEMNTE A TELEFISCO POSSA OTTENERE, PER PIETAS, CHIARIMENTI DALL'OMNIPOTENTE!
Le aziende sono, "checchè se ne dica", in una crisi profondissima soprattutto al sud. Le esportazioni sono ferme. Il 2 febbraio le commesse verso gli statii UE sono a rischio di saltare (il partner europeo. obbligato a verificare l'esistenza in VIES rischia di non trovare più la p.IVA). 
W l'ITALIA. Biglietto di sola andata per la SVEZIA.

----------


## Niccolò

> Vies, all?appello solo operatori Ue. Indietro le richieste immotivate FiscoOggi

  L'ho letta rientrato in studio, ho presentato un paio di istanze stamani. Ed alla luce del chiarimento, non c'ho capito una mazza  :Confused:  
Due casi concreti, senza troppe ipotesi:
1) contribuente che decide di iniziare ai primi di febbraio un'attività di acquisto presso fornitori esteri tramite acquisti on-line. Ad oggi non ha mai presentato intrastat. 
2) contribuente che ha aperto partita iva a inizio 2010, in corso d'anno ha trovato un fornitore estero ed ha presentato i relativi Intrastat, ma ovviamente non la dichiarazione iva per l'anno 2009 in quanto non soggetta. 
Io penso che in un casino come questo, nessuno andrà a sindacare le operazioni svolte fino al 28 Febbraio (che poi non capisco perchè da 28 Febbraio il termine è diventato il primo  :Confused: ).

----------


## ergo3

> Io penso che in un casino come questo, nessuno andrà a sindacare le operazioni svolte fino al 28 Febbraio (che poi non capisco perchè da 28 Febbraio il termine è diventato il primo ).

  
FORSE IL PROBLEMA DI FONDO CHE SFUGGE, secondo me, in queste discussioni è il fatto che il partner comunitario con cui si hanno i rapporti commerciali DEVE e dico DEVE accertarsi, mediante lo strumento del VIE dell'esistenza della P.IVA comunitaria nel data base dei soggetti autorizzati. La medesima cosa Deve farla l'operatore italiano. 
Con questo nuovo termie 1^ febbraio (per altro del tutto legittimo in queanto il 28 era iltermine "entro il quale"), anche se per errore, chi venisse escluso non potrebbe effettuare operazioni INTRA. In caso di acquisto l'operatore UE non potrà emettere fattura con non imponibilità!

----------


## ergo3

Dopo un'accurata analisi logica del comunicato stampa di ieri, personalmente ho dedotto quanto segue. 
1. Il 1^ febbraio sul sito dell'ADE verrà data la possibilità di accertarsi, mediante un APPOSITO servizio DIVERSO dal VIES, la presenza delle partite iva già autorizzate (in quanto ecluse dalla cancellazione per via del rispetto dei requisiti di cui al punto 3.1 e 4.1 del provvedimento). In questo modo, ognuno potrà decidere di presentare l'istanza in caso di "pre esclusione" da questo elenco provvisorio. FErmo restando che si rimarra tuti iscritti nel VIES sino al 28/2.
SPERO CHE SIA COSI. 
In tal modo, io attenderei il 1^ febbraio.

----------


## Niccolò

> FORSE IL PROBLEMA DI FONDO CHE SFUGGE, secondo me, in queste discussioni è il fatto che il partner comunitario con cui si hanno i rapporti commerciali DEVE e dico DEVE accertarsi, mediante lo strumento del VIE dell'esistenza della P.IVA comunitaria nel data base dei soggetti autorizzati....!

  Io presumo che chi presenta istanza sia immediatamente inserito, poi effettueranno le verifiche del caso. Immagino tutte le casistiche di società di neo costituzione che non possono non operare con la UE.

----------


## ergo3

> Io presumo che chi presenta istanza sia immediatamente inserito, poi effettueranno le verifiche del caso. Immagino tutte le casistiche di società di neo costituzione che non possono non operare con la UE.

  Non credo.
Sussiste il termine dei 30 gg.

----------


## pipelly

Io continuo a non capire una cosa:
un commerciante che normalmente non acquista da paesi CEE, potrebbe avere tale necessità sporadicamente, ad esempio l'altro giorno mi hanno portato una fattura per acquisto di merce dal Portogallo  per un valore di 500 euro. Tale contribuente non effettua quasi mai acquisti all'estero, se dovesse capitare nuovamente e non ha presentato la richiesta cosa succede?
Dalla circolare vedo che consigliano di non presentare richiesta se si prevede di non effettuare operazioni, questo potrebbe essere semplice nel caso delle esportazioni ( iodecido di non vendere all'estero ), ma come potrò mai prevedere se un fornitore mi propone un acquisto interessante nell'ambito CEE?
Queste fatture di acqusto sono sempre più numerose ( almeno fra i miei clienti ) e spesso anche di piccoli importi. ( credo che e-bay insegni ).
Praticamente conviene a tutti presentare l'istanza almeno per gli acquisti????? :Cool:

----------


## Niccolò

> Io continuo a non capire una cosa:
> un commerciante che normalmente non acquista da paesi CEE, potrebbe avere tale necessità sporadicamente, ad esempio l'altro giorno mi hanno portato una fattura per acquisto di merce dal Portogallo  per un valore di 500 euro. Tale contribuente non effettua quasi mai acquisti all'estero, se dovesse capitare nuovamente e non ha presentato la richiesta cosa succede?
> Dalla circolare vedo che consigliano di non presentare richiesta se si prevede di non effettuare operazioni, questo potrebbe essere semplice nel caso delle esportazioni ( iodecido di non vendere all'estero ), ma come potrò mai prevedere se un fornitore mi propone un acquisto interessante nell'ambito CEE?
> Queste fatture di acqusto sono sempre più numerose ( almeno fra i miei clienti ) e spesso anche di piccoli importi. ( credo che e-bay insegni ).
> Praticamente conviene a tutti presentare l'istanza almeno per gli acquisti?????

  Ti assicuro che non è neanche prevedibile decidere di non esportare all'estero: se domani un miliardario americano entra in un negozio e decide di svuotare il magazzino per rivendere il tutto nella sua boutique parigina, voglio vedere chi gli dice "No, guardi, ripassi tra 30 giorni"  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  
Io alla fine mi comporto così: circolare a tutti i clienti, a chi mi ha fatto esplicita richiesta ho presentato l'istanza, per gli altri aspetto o una risposta (in primis per poter dire "Te l'avevo detto") o la prima fattura UE, a quel punto presento l'istanza. 
Per il problema dei 30 giorni, presumo che non sarà sanzionato chi ha operato in attesa del silenzio assenso (per stare più tranquilli, se di modico valore cestino la fattura estera, che tra l'altro dovrebbe avere l'iva esposta, essendo dovere del fornitore controllare che il cliente sia o meno presente nel Vies).

----------


## Gontur

Io farei queste considerazioni: 
1) l'Agenzia parla di controlli su chi sarà iscritto al VIES. Di che controlli si tratta? Suppongo che all'inizio siano solo meramente formali, ma più avanti cosa succederà?
2) eviterei di presentare le istanze in blocco per TUTTI i clienti. Chi non è iscritto al VIES non potrà usufruire del meccanismo dell'inversione contabile, ma potrà ugualmente ad esempio acquistare all'estero. L'unica differenza è che si vedrà arrivare la fattura con IVA del paese UE dove effettua l'operazione. 
Certo che prima ci fanno due maroni così per rendere tutte le pratiche telematiche e poi mettono questi adempimenti assurdi... e ovviamente è tutto avvolto nell'incertezza fino all'ultimo momento.. mah

----------


## GRAZIA

scusate ma se un cliente ha presentato intra nel 4 trimestre 2010 e basta secondo voi deve presentare l'istanza?

----------


## GRAZIA

Nessuno mi può dare il suo parere?

----------


## La matta

> Io farei queste considerazioni: 
> 1) l'Agenzia parla di controlli su chi sarà iscritto al VIES. Di che controlli si tratta? Suppongo che all'inizio siano solo meramente formali, ma più avanti cosa succederà?
> 2) eviterei di presentare le istanze in blocco per TUTTI i clienti. Chi non è iscritto al VIES non potrà usufruire del meccanismo dell'inversione contabile, ma potrà ugualmente ad esempio acquistare all'estero. L'unica differenza è che si vedrà arrivare la fattura con IVA del paese UE dove effettua l'operazione. 
> Certo che prima ci fanno due maroni così per rendere tutte le pratiche telematiche e poi mettono questi adempimenti assurdi... e ovviamente è tutto avvolto nell'incertezza fino all'ultimo momento.. mah

  Secono Rizzardi (Sole24Ore) non è ininfluente acquistare dall'estero senza il Vies... cito: "In ogni caso risulta dovuta l'iva italiana, in quanto lo status di soggetto passivo non viene certo meno per il fatto di non aver chiesto l'inserimento nel sistema Vies." ... "in primo luogo torna applicabile la sanzione generica per aver operato in assenza di autorizzazione [art. 33 legge iva] oltre a quelle specifiche per il caso in cui il contribuente credesse di aver perso il requisito soggettivo per il solo fatto di non aver chiesto l'inclusione nel Vies, e non avesse provveduto a liquidare l'imposta italiana." 
Quindi se si acquista senza Vies si è 1) sanzionabili, 2) obbligati a liquidare l'iva italiana. 
In merito ai controlli, immagino siano quelli indicati nei due provvedimenti di fine anno.

----------


## dott.mamo

Preciso inoltre che viene fuori IVA su IVA nel senso che secondo l'Agenzia va applicata l'IVA italiana, tramite integrazione, calcolata anche sull'IVA estera....

----------


## L'italiano

> Preciso inoltre che viene fuori IVA su IVA nel senso che secondo l'Agenzia va applicata l'IVA italiana, tramite integrazione, calcolata anche sull'IVA estera....

  Interessante questa notizia: mi potresti dare la fonte?
Nel passato, ante 2010, ogni tanto mi capitavano dei servizi internazionali accessori ai trasporti con fattura ivata (evidentemente il cliente italiano si dimenticava di comunicare la propria) ed io, per adempiere alla doppia annotazione, consideravo come imponibile lo stesso imponibile dell'Iva estera.

----------


## dott.mamo

L'hanno ricordato a Telefisco 2011, il riferimento esatto non lo ricordo.

----------


## vdgg

Ma secondo voi c'è qualche istruzione in caso di operazioni straordinarie? ad esempio, in seguito a conferimento di azienda individuale (operatrice intracomunitaria abituale) in srl neocostituita, la srl deve rispettare il periodo di stop di 30 giorni per porre in essere operazioni intracomunitarie?

----------


## dott.mamo

In caso di newco credo di sì.

----------


## annti

stamattina ho controllato nl sisitema vies alcune partite iva e risulta "operatore iva esistente"...risulta così anche per alcuni che non hanno mai presentato il modello intrastat...che devo fare? devo presentare la richiesta per il VIES :Confused: ?

----------


## Niccolò

> stamattina ho controllato nl sisitema vies alcune partite iva e risulta "operatore iva esistente"...risulta così anche per alcuni che non hanno mai presentato il modello intrastat...che devo fare? devo presentare la richiesta per il VIES?

  Probabilmente non è stato ancora aggiornato.

----------


## pikkio

A questo indirizzo  https://telematici.agenziaentrate.go...erificaPoi.jsp 
che poi è quello linkato sul sito dell'Ade ho verificato alcune partite ive a campione di clienti, sia di quelli che pensavo fossero già abilitati, sia di quelli per i quali ho fatto istanza. 
Per i primi, effettivamente, mi si dice che l'operatore "ha i requisiti per essere iscritto di diritto nell'elenco VIES" (_dal 1' marzo_) 
Per gli altri, mi dice invece che l'operatore NON ha i requisiti... e infatti ho presentato l'istanza. 
Il fatto che oggi tutte le partite iva sulla pagina abituale risultino "esistenti" è normale, si è detto e ridetto che la tagliola agirà dopo il 28 febbraio, fino ad allora tutti conservano l'abilitazione. 
p.s. la famosa disputa sulla lettera "e" piuttosto che "o" riguardo agli anni di presentazione di Intra, si è risolta a favore di "o" nel senso che ho verificato nominativi con solo un elenco presentato nel 2009 o 2010, e me li da come "in possesso" dei requisiti per essere automaticamente inclusi...  :Big Grin:  
Che c@zzo gli costava scrivere "o" direttamente nel provvedimento.....  :Cool:

----------


## La matta

E aggiungo... che cappero gli costava mettere un box di controllo con dei caratteri più umani... le schermate di Matrix sono più leggibili, maiala peppa!
Ho dovuto tentare 4 o 5 volte per azzeccarne uno.  :Mad:

----------


## lifestyle

appena controllato pure io
i requisiti me li da anche x chi ha presentato solo elenchi Intrastat nel 2009 e non nel 2010
come dice il comunicato di oggi entro fine mese tutti coloro che risultano senza i requisiti verranno eliminati dalla consultazione del Vies (ad oggi  risultano infatti ancora tutti operatori Iva esistenti) 
p.s. i caratteri di controllo sono meglio visibili allontanandosi dallo schermo

----------


## pipelly

Dunque tutti quelli che hanno i requisiti saranno iscritti automaticamente?
Quelli invece che non hanno ad oggi i requisiti dovranno presentare domanda?
E da oggi non possono compiere acquisti da paesi CEE? O meglio possono ma avranno sanzione e dovranno liquidare l'iva italiana?

----------


## lifestyle

> Dunque tutti quelli che hanno i requisiti saranno iscritti automaticamente?
> Quelli invece che non hanno ad oggi i requisiti dovranno presentare domanda?
> E da oggi non possono compiere acquisti da paesi CEE? O meglio possono ma avranno sanzione e dovranno liquidare l'iva italiana?

  salvo sanatorie future direi proprio di si

----------


## palotino

Ho controllato la partita iva di 26 ditte e di queste solo una inspiegabilmente, avendo presentato elenchi intra sia nel 2009 che nel 2010, *non* possiede i requisiti
Domani presenterò l'istanza ma mi piacerebbe tanto conoscere i motivi di questa esclusione
Ciao
Giacomo

----------


## L'italiano

> A questo indirizzo  https://telematici.agenziaentrate.go...erificaPoi.jsp 
> che poi è quello linkato sul sito dell'Ade ho verificato alcune partite ive a campione di clienti, sia di quelli che pensavo fossero già abilitati, sia di quelli per i quali ho fatto istanza. 
> Per i primi, effettivamente, mi si dice che l'operatore "ha i requisiti per essere iscritto di diritto nell'elenco VIES" (_dal 1' marzo_) 
> Per gli altri, mi dice invece che l'operatore NON ha i requisiti... e infatti ho presentato l'istanza. 
> Il fatto che oggi tutte le partite iva sulla pagina abituale risultino "esistenti" è normale, si è detto e ridetto che la tagliola agirà dopo il 28 febbraio, fino ad allora tutti conservano l'abilitazione. 
> p.s. la famosa disputa sulla lettera "e" piuttosto che "o" riguardo agli anni di presentazione di Intra, si è risolta a favore di "o" nel senso che ho verificato nominativi con solo un elenco presentato nel 2009 o 2010, e me li da come "in possesso" dei requisiti per essere automaticamente inclusi...  
> Che c@zzo gli costava scrivere "o" direttamente nel provvedimento.....

  Ho controllato due soggetti dei quali avevo presentato l'istanza:
- del primo, che mai aveva presentato intra risulta che "non ha i requisiti"
- del secondo, che invece ne aveva presentati, risulta che "ha i requisiti" 
A questo punto direi che questo controllo non serve a nulla.
Sarebbe servito preventivamente per decidere se presentare, o meno, l'istanza.  

> E aggiungo... che cappero gli costava mettere un box di controllo con dei caratteri più umani... le schermate di Matrix sono più leggibili, maiala peppa!
> Ho dovuto tentare 4 o 5 volte per azzeccarne uno.

  Io semplicemente non riesco a vederli.
Hai provato a cliccare su "Audio"  ?

----------


## La matta

[QUOTE=L'italiano;178087]
Io semplicemente non riesco a vederli.
Hai provato a cliccare su "Audio" QUOTE] 
Non mi funziona...  :Mad:

----------


## salva374

buongiorno 
io invece stamane ho controllato 3 codici IVA: 
1) società costituita a fine 2009, ha presentato intra (tramite ADE) nel 2010, ha i requisiti; 
2) società costituita nel 1994, ha presentato da sempre intra (tramite dogane), NON ha i requisiti  :Confused:  
3) società costituita nel 1971, non ha presentato intra negli ultimi due anni, NON ha i requisiti. 
c'è un formulario, un modello per fare la richiesta per la società n. 2???

----------


## lifestyle

> buongiorno
> 2) società costituita nel 1994, ha presentato da sempre intra (tramite dogane), NON ha i requisiti

  se ha presentato i modelli nel 2009 o 2010 e le dichiarazioni Iva è strano che non li abbia

----------


## ergo3

Come immaginavo un contribuente minimo, non obbligato a presentare la dichiarazione iva in quanto esonerato ex lege, pur avendo presentato modelli intra (solo acquisti di beni) per il 2008, 2009, 2010, naturalmente, risulta senza i requisiti per essere iscritto nel vies. 
Infatti, ho presentato il 28/1 istanza che, naturalmente, giace sulle scrivanie di chissa' chi e dove. Gli ho specificato che in quegli anni era "minimo". Spero che se ne ravvedino.
Mi trattengo da imprecazioni, che, credetemi mi verrebbero dal profondo. Ma concedetemelo: Vergogna! 
PERTANTO IMMAGINO CHE I CONTRIBUENTI MINIMI SIANO ESCLUSI IN MASSA! AVETE CASI SIMILI?

----------


## lifestyle

> Mi trattengo da imprecazioni, che, credetemi mi verrebbero dal profondo. Ma concedetemelo: Vergogna!

  si sapeva che i minimi non rientravano e dovevano fare istanza

----------


## ergo3

> si sapeva che i minimi non rientravano e dovevano fare istanza

  
e dove era scritto e soprattutto PERCHE'?
ti riferisci alla frase "abbiano adempiuto all'obbligo di presentazione della dichiarazione iVA per il 2009"? 
I minimi, sono esonerati ex lege dalla presentazione della dichiarazione IVA. Ergo, in ITALIANO, non sono OBBLIGATI!
Se coloro che scrivono i provvedimenti fossero più professionali, svrebbero contemplato tali eccezioni. Accanto ai minimi vi sono altri soggetti esonerati alla presentazione della dichiratazione IVA (agricoltori esonerati, soggetti che effettuano operaiozni art. 10 ecc.).
Ribadisco VERGOGNA. andate a studiare!

----------


## lifestyle

> I minimi, sono esonerati ex lege dalla presentazione della dichiarazione IVA. Ergo, in ITALIANO, non sono OBBLIGATI!

  ammettendo che sia così a sto punto chi non entra nell'elenco perchè non ha adempiuto a questo "obbligo" pur presentando regolarmente i modelli Intra non è in regola neppure con la presentazione delle dichiarazioni
ergo Ergo  :Big Grin:  si dovrebbe beccare una bella verifica al volo...

----------


## ergo3

> ammettendo che sia così a sto punto chi non entra nell'elenco perchè non ha adempiuto a questo "obbligo" pur presentando regolarmente i modelli Intra non è in regola neppure con la presentazione delle dichiarazioni
> ergo Ergo  si dovrebbe beccare una bella verifica al volo...

  
Il contribuente minimo non presenta la dichiarazione IVA perchè non ne è obbligato, tanto meno se opera in ambito comunitario (acquistando o cedendo). E' tenuto a versare l'iva ogni 16 del mese successivo all'acquisto intra ed a presentare i relativi elenchi alle dogane. 
Spiegati meglio.

----------


## ergo3

Scometto che un contribuente minimo che abbia aperto l'attività il 1/6/2010 e a settembre abbia presentato un elenco intrastat, invece, paradossalmente ci sia nella lista bianca dell Agenzia delle entrate. 
A differenza di un contribuente minimo che opera da 20 anni e nel 2009 e 2010 è divenuto tale, non presentando la dichiarazione iva. 
LA ratio della modalità, come al solito, sommaria di eliminazione di alcuni contribuenti sia dovuta al solito 1+1 a cui ormai i nostri controllori sono sempre più abituati, in barba ad ogni principio di presunzione di non colpevolezza e di onere della prova (sempre più invertito a svantaggio). Va bene che i frodaioli debbano essere perseguiti, ma senza penalizzare chi lavora ONESTAMENTE da una vita.

----------


## lifestyle

> MA conosci il rango delle leggi. Il provvedimento del Spiegati meglio.

  ero ironico Ergo
resta il fatto che se è come dici tu potevano evitare di menzionare nel provvedimento la parte dove si parla dell'obbligo della dichiarazione Iva
o meglio non avrebbero dovuto proprio inserire la parola "obbligo"  
posso dirti che a livello di studio noi ci aspettavamo l'esclusione dall'elenco Vies di tutti i minimi 
e pare che a quanto tu dici sia effettivamente così

----------


## ergo3

> ero ironico Ergo
> resta il fatto che se è come dici tu potevano evitare di menzionare nel provvedimento la parte dove si parla dell'obbligo della dichiarazione Iva
> o meglio non avrebbero dovuto proprio inserire la parola "obbligo"  
> posso dirti che a livello di studio noi ci aspettavamo l'esclusione dall'elenco Vies di tutti i minimi 
> e pare che a quanto tu dici sia effettivamente così

   
La questione è che, pur avendo presentato le istanze ante 29/1, mò vaglielo a spiegare al funzionario che la esaminerà!. 
Se poi entriamo nella questione, cpisco la scelta di adottare, tra gli elementi di discernimento, la dichiarazione IVA. Le frodi carosello, capito il meccanismo, portano spesso a non versare l'iva da parte dell'interposto IT e, quindi, per non essere beccati subito, a non presentare la dichiarazione. E' letteratura.

----------


## Niccolò

Ergo, non t'arrabbiare che la salute poi ne risente  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ergo3

> Ergo, non t'arrabbiare che la salute poi ne risente

  Lasciamo stare. :Embarrassment:

----------


## FEDERICA1974

Sul sito dell'Agenzia delle Entrate c'è un  servizio attivo dal 1 Febbraio che ti permette ti sapere digitando la partita  la  P.IVA ti dice sei fai parte dell'elenco Vies autorizzato ad effettuare scambi intracomunitari :Smile:

----------

